# Need help identifying plant!



## pjhbennett (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey everyone. This is my first post. I need help identifying this very slow growing plant. I can post more detailed higher res photos if necessary. If you know what it is do you know somewhere in Canada that I can get 20 of them?

This is my aquarium, I just don't know where I got it or what it is called. It is the plant in the foreground here. The redish one...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The reddish plant in the fore ground is _Ludwigia arcuata_. It can definitely grow faster than you describe. What are your tank specs?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=91&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

Welcome to APC!


----------



## pjhbennett (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought it might be, it just looks so different from all the other photos of it on the internet. 

I am 90 Gal 520 watts, regular ferts (Tropica), Flourite

Slow growing for me is 12 inches in 4 months.


----------



## Turbosaurus (May 24, 2006)

Could it be L. brevipes instead?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Are you injecting CO2 at all?


----------

